

Why the Nokia N9 will fail - r3570r3
http://www.techarraz.com/mobile/nokia-n9-meego-iphone-copy/

======
unwind
_The CPU and the GPU are the juice machines sitting inside pretty much every
cellphone that matters nowadays and the Nokia N9 is a disappointment in both._

Parse error. Juice machines? Is this idiomatic in some other language, and
directly translated? Granted, I'm not a native speaker of English, so perhaps
the failure is all mine.

Also, I'm not sure which audience the site is for, the price reference of
"30,000" without unit was also a bit opaque.

~~~
aditya42
FWIW, he did say "price in India", so I'm pretty sure it's in INR.

------
bvrlt
While it might fail, it shows that Nokia is still able to release a phone with
some kind of "wow" factor while everyone tends to describe them as "dead",
"MS-owned" etc.

Let's hope that the software is as fast and as bug free as in the demo video!

------
r3570r3
Archaic hardware + archaic software with dead community = big fail. Design
alone does not sell as good as it used to a few years ago.

~~~
KeyBoardG
Archaic? The N9 is the first shipping product form Nokia with Meego a newer OS
running on a qHD display with a 1ghz processor. It would do you good to read
the actual article.

It may just fail because the market is already saturated with mobile
platforms.

~~~
r3570r3
Is Meego a newer OS?

~~~
KeyBoardG
Yes. Initial release 26 May 2010.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MeeGo>

